# Dudas en proteus 7.7 sp2 keypad 4x4 abcd



## hh3na0 (Dic 2, 2011)

Saludos amigos foreros, tengo un problema con Proteus, la verdad e estado un bueb tiempo tratando de resolverlo y no consigo respuesta para esto.

El problema es que no puedo encontrar el keypad 4x4 (el que muestro en la foto) por lo visto es una libreria en proteus que no tengo, no logro conseguir y me gustaria saber como instalarla, ademas de eso, tampoco puedo conseguir los optoacopladores de 4 patas (PC 817) 

Soy nuevo en el foro y espero no estar haciendo un re-post. Les agradesco de antemano su ayuda y espero que alguien tenga la solucion, mientras seguire en la busqueda!

este es un video donde se ve en funcionamiento dicho teclado.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 2, 2011)

Casi  seguro que esta aqui
lo del opto te recomiendo que diseñes tu opto y copies el modelo de uno que exista en el proteus... seria mas facil


----------



## hh3na0 (Dic 2, 2011)

Muchas Gracias por la ayuda lubeck.! pero ya antes de abrir este tema ya habia visto el post que me sugeriste, el link que dan en ese post esta roto ya que me dice el mozilla que el servidor no puede ser encontrado.! de todas formas muchas gracias por la ayuda.!


----------



## lubeck (Dic 2, 2011)

Viste todo el tema... yo lo descargue de ahi...

hay varias librerias no solo una...


----------



## hh3na0 (Dic 2, 2011)

Ahora si.! muchas gracias lubeck por ayudarme a solucionar el problema, ahora mi libreria de proteus esta mucho mas amplia.! era cierto no detalle todo el tema y lo pude descargar de un aporte que dejaron, nuevamente muchas gracias por ayudarme.! 

PD. si consegui los optoacopladores de 4 patas =)


----------



## hh3na0 (Dic 2, 2011)

Ya solucionado el problema que tenia gracias a lubeck por su ayuda, les dejo como lo solucione para en caso de si otra persona se encuentra con el mismo problema vea que la solucion es bastante sencilla. aqui les dejo el link de descarga de la libreria, es un ejecutable solo le tiene que dar doble click y listo.! pero ojo antes de descargar el programa les recomiendo que desactiven su antivirus ya que este me dio un poco de problemas y no me dejo instalarlo (yo utiliso nod32) finalizada la instalacion, vuelvan a activar su antivirus

este es el link


----------



## resakator (Jul 3, 2012)

podriais poner el enlace del megaupload de nuevo en otro servidor...


----------



## 3126012851 (Sep 27, 2012)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro estoy tratando de hacer un proyecto para mi escuela con un teclado y un glcd con el pic 16f877a y queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar.  en donde encuentro el teclado 4x4ABCD en proteus 7. gracias a todos sria de gran ayuda aparecen todos menos ese.


----------



## r0br (Nov 12, 2013)

Yo t*A*mb*IE*n estoy buscando la libreria de ese teclado,
si lo tienes o sabes donde lo puedo conseguir, te
agradeceria mucho me ayudaras.


----------



## 3126012851 (Nov 12, 2013)

yo utilice el teclado 4x4 que tiene proteus y me funciono bien


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola,esa libreria se encuentra en la 8sp2 creo que tendrias que actualizar tu sofware ,estoy trabajando con ese modelo de teclado


----------

